# Recommedations for 1:1 strains and high CBD strains



## Hackerman

I am going to do a CBD grow and I have been reading up on some of the different strains. I thought I would post some of what I found and maybe someone could comment on it.

That's the nice thing about MP (and, someone else said it) there's no seed sales here so it's just someone's true opinion.

I started out with the idea of doing a high CBD: low THC strain but I started reading about some of the 1:1 strains and I want to try that as well.

So, earlier, in another thread we were talking about ValentineX. According to Leafly (https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/valentine-x) Valentine is a 50/50 Indica/Sativa with a  25:1 CBD:THC ratio.

A parent of ValX is ACDC, s Sativa dom which claims a 20:1 CBD (https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/acdc).

I think Rosi mentioned in that same thread that she wasn't real thrilled with Charlotte's Web (a sativa dom https://www.leafly.com/sativa/charlottes-web).

High CBD strains are pretty easy to find because the seed banks seem to sort them out. 

However, the 1:1 strains don't seem to be listed separately as often. I found a few...

Sin City's Cancer's Nightmare... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cancers_Nightmare/Sin_City_Seeds/

No reviews on that so far.

Cannatonic http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cannatonic/Resin_Seeds/ and https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/cannatonic seems to be a very popular breeder for the 1:1 strains.

However, I have read that if you buy these seeds, you still might not get a high CBD ratio. It will depend on the pheno. So you need to actually send the plant in for testing before knowing your actual ratio.

Even Cannatonic came with the warning, _"THC:CBD ratios will vary depending on the phenotype. Cannatonic can produce ratios of 1:30, 1:1, and 30:1 THC to CBD."

_Sour Tsunami was another common 1:1 http://herb.co/strains/sour-tsunami/ and http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sour_Tsunami/Southern_Humboldt_Seeds_Collective/ 


Just wondering if any of you have comments on any of these or suggestions for other high CBD and 1:1 strains.

Thanks


----------



## umbra

they all are the popular ones....however, because 1:1 strains are a bit hard to find and sure you are getting 1:1 it is easier to take rso of a high THC and a high CBD and mix them


----------



## Hackerman

Yeah, I am also finding that the US based seed banks don't have crap for stock of these strains. Attitude and Herbies have plenty of all of them so it's not the end of the world. But, it would be nice to order seeds stateside.

I like smoking my weed. I don't really want to take pills and oils and stuff. Which brings up a question. Do you get the CBD benefits when you smoke it? Or, does it have to be extracted and taken orally? 

To be honest (and, I don't mean to make any enemies on this but) I have never felt any of the claimed health benefits of cannabis. I suffer from about 10 of the canna treatable conditions such as pain, PTSD, Bi-polar, anxiety, stomach disorders and more than a few more and, again, to be completely honest, I don't feel pot has provided any relief from any of those conditions. 

Maybe wondering if a high CBD or a 1:1 would be any different.

One way to find out. LOL Grow grow.

Umbra, what do you think about cannatonic? That seems to be one of the most popular (and the mother of many) of the high CBD strains. Don't they call her the "Queen of CBD" or something like that? LOL


----------



## umbra

the high CBD strains don't taste very good as smoke, I just find it easier to take as rso in a capsule. A bit easier to dose as well.
Cannatonic is one of the better tasting cbd strains, perhaps that is why it is so popular.


----------



## Hackerman

Hmmmm? I wonder why the high CBD strains aren't tasty.

I did see one cannatonic cross boasting an "earthy" taste. LOL

I did find some ValentineX seeds but they aren't real popular at most of the seed sites.

Thanks for the input, bud. Hope the foot is healing.


----------



## umbra

yep getting better


----------



## Rosebud

I have some Harley-tsu seeds I made Hackerman i would share with you. I haven't had mine tested either though so it is a crap shoot unless you get a clone. The taste is in my opinion because of the amount of hemp that is in the plant.  Bugs don't bother it as bad as non cbd plants. Valentine hits you immediately on inhale almost. My arms grew, my neck relaxed for the first time in 10 years or so.

When I take oil I have no stomach problems. Unless the oil is too strong then I barf. lovely tmi. sorry. It has fixed my blood sugar issues and my high blood pressure is gone if I am taking the oil. 

I hopefully will have a Franks gift x Valentine seeds as well as pennywise x valentine. Those should be stable as far as their %'s. Because the females are clones.

The valentine would probably help your anxiety Hackerman.

I had a pot doctor tell me that cannabis just wants to produce homeostasis in the body, but if you drink alcohol all the benefits from pot won't take.  Gotta eat good, live clean. lol  bummer dude.


----------



## Hackerman

I have not been able to find Cannatonic at any US seedbanks.

There are a number of crosses and the Cannatonic is available at all the overseas banks. Just nothing here.

Looks like Resin Seeds is the original breeder for Cannatonic and they have a new cross... Diesel Tonic. New York Diesel x Cannatonic.

I hear the Cannatonic tastes like cherry cough syrup. Yummy. LOL


----------



## Rosebud

Hang on till late fall Hackerman i will have cbd's galore and will share with everyone who wants them and that means you.


----------



## RubyRed

I have a ton of seeds I will trade here too


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hackerman, I am also going to be doing a CBD grow this fall.  I had wanted to grow a few this summer, but ended up with only 1 CBD, Shark Shock CBD, in indica.  Frequent trips to Idaho resulted in some small CBDs I had going being neglected and they did not make it.   

So far, I think that I am going to grow some more Shark Shock CBD, an Indica that I like to smoke at night.  I have a couple of seeds of Candida, an AC/DC x Harlequin cross that is supposed to be 20:1.  I have a couple of seeds of Green Crack CBD as I am wanting a high CBD sativa, also.  I will also just be keeping my eyes open for anything else that looks good.

You know Hackerman, I often wonder if I have reaped any benefits from a lifetime of smoking cannabis.  But then I look at my friends that are around my age and realize that I m in better shape than most of them.  And I don't take handfuls of pharmaceuticals every day.  And as Rosebud said, ya gotta eat right and live (at least relatively) clean.  For instance, most of my stomach problems go away if I watch what I eat and drink....and don't let anxiety get ahold of me.


----------



## Hackerman

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You know Hackerman, I often wonder if I have reaped any benefits from a lifetime of smoking cannabis. But then I look at my friends that are around my age and realize that I m in better shape than most of them. And I don't take handfuls of pharmaceuticals every day. And as Rosebud said, ya gotta eat right and live (at least relatively) clean. For instance, most of my stomach problems go away if I watch what I eat and drink....and don't let anxiety get ahold of me.



I couldn't agree more. Next year on July 4th, 2018, I will have been smoking pot ALMOST EVERY DAY for a half a century. LMAO What a case study I would have been. LMAO

And, I am in 10x better shape than most of my friends. I have old man problems like knees and back and arthritis but I go to the gym regularly and I eat great so I'm not sure how much the pot has to do with it. But, as my wife says, How would I know? LMAO

And, like you, in spite of the doctors trying to convince me otherwise, I don't take ANY pharms at all. My blood press is a little high because I'm smoking right now. But, I just had all my blood work done and I am A-OK inside. Going for the colonoscopy and endoscopy at the end of the month. Should be done with doctors for another 10 years. LOL

I'm sure the pot has helped with the mental pains but I have never agreed with the philosophy that pot treats physical pain.  Although, as the Mrs says, How would I know. LMAO That's why I want to try a CBD grow.

My health and pain problems are not a result of my recent lifestyle. Prior to about 20 years ago, I was a screaming drunk and drug addict. And, was that way for over 20 years. Lots of car wrecks (over 50 of them altogether) and falling down. I used to fall down A LOT. LOL One meal a day and it was usually a pizza or sub sandwich at 3AM after the bars closed. I dated some chick that was a health freak and she used to comment all the time how "gray" my complexion always was. LOL I did a lot of damage to my body during those years. And, I am paying dearly for it now. LOL

How pot has affected my health over those 50 years is impossible to determine. However, with all the research today and all the claims of health benefits from Cannabis, who knows. I might be dead now, if not for cannabis. Mrs Hackerman was showing me an article about how pot actually provides antioxidants to the blood and can actually EXTEND life. My wife said, if that's true, I'm going to live forever. LOL 


And, thanks, Rosie, you're a sweetheart.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I just ordered 5 Dieseltonic seeds from Southern Oregon Seeds.

I'll be sending cash as always. I have had good luck so far sending cash. 100% in fact so I'm due for a screw-up. LOL

There seems to be a big craze toward CBD seeds. I noticed ALL seeds are CBD seeds now. LMAO CBD OG Kush, CBD White Widow, etc etc. LOL

I went with Resin Seeds because they are being touted as the leader in CBD seeds. And, they got together with someone else and formed the CBD Crew. If it's not all sales bull, those 2 might be good breeders to look at for CBD strains.

That's why I figured I would try the Dieseltonic.

Still like to get some of the stuff that tastes like cherry cough syrup. LOL


----------



## ston-loc

Not to be the grump in the room, but outta all three seasons from seed of cannatonic, it's never tasted like cherry anything. From spicy black pepper to slightly less peppery. Also three phenotypes that go to polar opposite sides of the spectrum. Last seasons tested 15:.69 thc:cbd
   Emailed resin seeds asking how they can market a strain as high cbd, when there's one of three phenotypes that have "high" thc to virtually no cbd? They just responded with, yup, there's that phenotype...
The only way to know you are going to be growing cbd meds, is from a tested clone. Or, just keep that in mind. I do not trust the "cbd seeds" being marketed without breeding them down to anything stable. Just my .02 Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## umbra

valid point


----------



## Hackerman

Absolutely right. I was saying it earlier with the "All seeds are CBD seeds" comment. 

Everyone is jumping on the bandwagon.

I'll try a few different strains and a few phenos from each and see if I notice any difference over any other pot in the past 50 years. LOL I doubt I will.


----------



## 2RedEyes

I've grown a couple of cbd plants a 2:1 and am now growing the harlequin, supposed to be 5:2... but without testing how can you know. I'm just looking for a strain that makes me feel good but without getting quite so spacey. The current one does that when I take it as oil... if I smoke it, then it's another story but even then it mellows after a half hour or so unless I over do it. I'm a real lightweight though when it comes to pot. My wife on the other hand doesn't seem to be able to get high at all.  But personally I think she is afraid to try. I'd love to find a source for some tested high cbd clones. I just don't have a lot of room to grow especially in winter.


----------



## Hackerman

I got an email from the seed bank that my Dieseltonic seeds are on the way.

Now, I need to set up a Chromotography lab so I can do some testing.


----------



## Rosebud

ston-loc said:


> Not to be the grump in the room, but outta all three seasons from seed of cannatonic, it's never tasted like cherry anything. From spicy black pepper to slightly less peppery. Also three phenotypes that go to polar opposite sides of the spectrum. Last seasons tested 15:.69 thc:cbd
> Emailed resin seeds asking how they can market a strain as high cbd, when there's one of three phenotypes that have "high" thc to virtually no cbd? They just responded with, yup, there's that phenotype...
> The only way to know you are going to be growing cbd meds, is from a tested clone. Or, just keep that in mind. I do not trust the "cbd seeds" being marketed without breeding them down to anything stable. Just my .02 Good luck on the hunt.



Do testing a clone would be at harvest. There is no way to test a leaf before you breed it?  
I hate that Ston~ that they aren't stable. That is no way to make meds huh. Turn a lot of folks off that don't want to get blasted with their cbd's.


----------



## Hackerman

I think that once you have a mature flower, you can send THAT for testing and if it's high in CBD, the clones from that plant will be also. No way to tell from seeds.

So, you would have to either re-veg that plant after harvesting a mature flower. Or, you would have to clone it before flowering and save or toss the clone based upon the test results.

Definitely a hassle either way but once you have a pheno that is high in CBD you could clone it forever. I cloned the same strain for over 20 years.

Ideally, you live in a legal state and buy a clone that comes from a mother that has already been tested. Not an option for me.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, kudos to Southern Oregon Seed. Got the seeds today. Still sealed in breeder packs. Got 3 free Lemon OG bred by SOS.

Didn't really come stealth. Gotta luv getting seeds stateside. They did include some cool magnets and stickers (although advertising in a non-legal state probably isn't on my list of things to do LOL) and a totally cool beer scoozie. I wear these things out so I'll definitely use that. LOL

2 of the 5 Dieseltonics will go in dirt today. In about 18 weeks, I hope to be telling you about how great it works and that it tastes just like cherry cough syrup. LMAO

Thanks again for all the pointers and recommendations. 

View attachment sos-1.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hackerman, I just don't get it.  You get such good service from Southern Oregon seeds and I cannot get them to answer an e-mail.  I have sent them at least 4-5 e-mails and have never once gotten a response.  It makes me afraid to even order from them.

I was looking at seeds last night at Hemp Depot and ran across Pennywise from TGA.  This is a cross of Harlequin and Jack the Ripper.  In the description they say that over 70% of the samples tested between 12-15% CBD with equal amounts of THC.  Most of the CBDs I see run in the 5-7% CBD range.  And I am one of those that like THC thrown in with my CBDs.  I am confused though because they call this a 20/80 indica dominant strain.  But I don't see how that could be as Harlequin is 75% sativa and Jack the Ripper is 70% sativa?  These are also reg seed, not fems, so could end up with some pollen. 

I also saw something else that interested me from a breeder I am not familiar with--med man.  He has developed something he calls PTSD (purple thai x sour diesel) to combat PTSD.  I am going to pick up a package of these, too.  My best buddy struggles with PTSD.  

Then lastly, not a med strain, but one of my favorites.  Joey Weed has his C99 available again at the old prices.  His C99 seeds are on sale for 2010 prices--$57.  

I am quite fond of diesel.  I'll be watching your Dieseltonic grow!


----------



## umbra

something like this is where the market is heading

https://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/suzy-toosuzy-q-bx1-12r


----------



## Hackerman

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hackerman, I just don't get it.  You get such good service from Southern Oregon seeds and I cannot get them to answer an e-mail.  I have sent them at least 4-5 e-mails and have never once gotten a response.  It makes me afraid to even order from them.



I'm glad I didn't know that before I ordered. I probably wouldn't have ordered from them. LMAO

There are a lot of US seedbanks around. The deadbeats will die out quickly.

I still have not seen any US seedbanks that rival the likes of Herbie's and Attitude. They have EVERYTHING. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, my friend and I popped over to the dispensary today and I was very pleased to find that they had Pennywise.  So, we picked up a little.  We are both happy with the taste and the high.  Not an indica stone, but has that relaxing feeling that Harlequin gives you.  I love going to the dispensary.  You can try a little of a lot of things.  We got some sativas and some high CBD strains--1/2 oz of Cinex, Blue Dream, and an 1/8th of Pennywise, a couple of AC/DC pre-rolls, a gram of Blue Dream BHO, and a gram of LA Confidential BHO.

Umbra,  I am looking for something like that for my youngest sister--something with lots of CBD and virtually no THC as THC makes her paranoid.  She has quite bad arthritis and a tendency to abuse opioids, not a good combination.  I have some seeds for a strain that is supposed to be 20:1, called Candida.  It is an ACDC x Harlequin cross.  I am liking the availability of more and more high CBD strains.


----------



## Hackerman

Wow, 2 days from planting and I have a sprout on the LemonOG. I hope at least one of the dieseltonics come up soon. 

View attachment lemonog-1.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

No sign of anything on the Dieseltonics, yet. If I don't see anything by Monday (10 days) I'll assume they didn't make it and try 2 more seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

And you're on your way!  I love seeing the plants sprout up out of the soil.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Very nice Hackman, and so neat and tidy!!!


----------



## Hackerman

Here is something interesting. I have not read the study yet but, the interesting thing I see here is that the fan leaves have a 2.3 : 1 CBD to THC ratio. Interesting. I wonder if all/most plants are like that.

The commercial growers would love that. Finally, something to do with your leaves other than mulch. LOL

I am going to check into this a little further.

_The majority of the medicinal and psychoactive potential of the cannabis plant lives in the cola, covering calyxes with crystally resin. Yet, fan leaves do contain some of the vital cannabinoids and acids that give the plant therapeutic value. However, fan leaves only contain trace amounts of these compounds.

In 1971, the United Nations report comparing cannabinoid levels in male and female plants found that the large leaves of some specimens contained as much as 0.3% THC and 0.7% CBD. These results were from a limited number of samples from 8 different geographical regions.

However, a couple of the samples tested negative for detectable amounts of THC. Samples taken from the upper leaves of cannabis plants tested higher for CBD/THC._

Here's the article... http://herb.co/2017/01/07/cannabis-fan-leaves/


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I can't say I'm not disappointed. I dug up both Dieseltonics today. I scuffed and replanted one of them and I have the other soaking in a wet towel. However, it's been my experience that if a seed doesn't germ the first time, second attempts seldom work.

I did plant a new seed today. Hopefully, that one will sprout. I would sure like to get at least one plant out of 5 seeds. 2 would be nice. LOL

These seeds didn't look terribly healthy and they looked a little fresh. However, they did come sealed in the breeder pack.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, nothing on this 3rd Dieseltonic seed. At this point, I'm quite sure none of the 5 will ever sprout. They looked bad from the onset. Very disappointed.

It seems that Resin Seeds are the people credited with pioneering CBD strains. They got together with someone else (I forget who) and formed a group called CBD Crew.

CBD Crew has a number of inviting CBD strains including a CBD Girl Scout Cookies (which I have never had).

I am getting ready to place an order today from Herbies or Attitude but I sure would like to find them stateside. I'll probably order a staple like Cannatonic and a blend like the CBD GSC.

If anyone knows a US bank that carries CBD Crew or Resin Seeds, I would love to know. Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud

Just smoked some Pennywise. LOVE it. 1:1


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I really liked the Pennywise, too, Rosebud.  While this is still 1:1, it has more of both CBD and THC than I am used to finding.  The info on the strain says that 70% of the samples tested had CBD in the 12-15% range, with equal mounts of THC.  Still trying to figure out why they consider it an indica dominant when both Harlequin and Vortex are sativa dominant strains?  I didn't find it to be an indica type high.


----------



## Hackerman

Edited because spam post is gone


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I must say, I am disappointed. I have tried just about every trick and nothing is working.

I am going to try to pop the last 2 seeds (although, I don't expect much). I may try the old fashioned wet paper towel method.

What's the perfect temperature to germ a seed? I am using 80F. I did try a little warmer on the other 3 seeds but I think 80F is probably close to optimum.

Any other tricks are welcome.

The good news is, the freebie Lemon OG is looking great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hackerman, I am thinking the fault is not yours--this is not your first rodeo.  If the seeds at not sprouting, I am thinking it is the seeds, not you.  Congrats on the Lemon Og though.


----------



## Hackerman

Yeah, but if your kid grows up and robs banks, you still feel responsible. LMAO

I tried to germ the 4th one and... nothing. I will drop all 5 of them in a cup and leave them over Winter. Maybe they will sprout next Spring. LOL

I did order another CBD strain today. Something called Continuum, from Med Tree breeders...

https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/product/continuum-9-10f/

It's a cross between Suzy Q (50:1) and Tocitonic (20:1). Neither of which I have heard of.

Seedfinder doesn't list the Tocitonic at all and the Suzy Q is simply listed as a "Northern California Landrace" LMAO Is there such a thing? LOL

Leafly says, _Suzy Q is a high CBD, low-THC strain with a piney taste that helps treat symptoms with little to no &#8220;high.&#8221; A great strain to add to the burgeoning world of CBD strains, this strain has be tested at upwards of 59:1 (CBD:THC). This hybrid is great for daytime use or by those who want to relieve chronic pain, nausea, arthritis, muscle spasms, and anxiety without psychoactive effects.     _ about the Suzy Q and, again, nothing about the tocitonic.

The reviews on Leafly were mostly good for the Suzy Q. I guess we shall soon see.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This thread started out looking for 1:1 strains and now seems to have gone off on high CBD with little to no THC.  Are you looking for that now instead of a 1:1 strain?  When we start getting into high CBD and low/no THC, I am wondering if we would be better off with hemp.  I read a great thread at IC mag about hemp growing in Oregon.  Apparently, breeders are breeding strains high in CBD and even working on fem seeds.   

Hackerman, I have heard of Suzy Q before, but not the Tocitonic.  There are new strains every day though--it is impossible to keep up.  My seeds from Hemp Depot are on the way--got an e-mail from them on Friday.  I am anxious to try the Pennywise and the PTSD (and see if it really helps PTSD).  It was also nice to find Joey Weed is selling C99 seeds again.  I couldn't pass up a package of those.

Green Mojo your way!


----------



## Hackerman

After reading about how it is a hit and miss on 1:1 strains, I thought I would open the box a little more and try a high CBD. To be honest, I'm not expecting it to be much different than any other strain.

If it does boil down to a high CBD, low THC strain, I'll just mix a little Afghan Kush in each joint and get the best of both worlds. I don't get high anyway (tolerance) so how different could it be. LOL

I am looking into the different methods of chromatography. The HPLC that they do is a little expensive for the equipment but there is paper chromatography and thin layer chromatography is very affordable. It might not be as accurate on the terps and lesser cannabanoids but it should be pretty close on just THC and CBD. For me, the only way to really know the THC and CBD levels is via testing.


----------



## umbra

gas chromo and thin layer chromo are the ones used most often


----------



## Hackerman

@umbra, I am going to look into this a little more. Do you know much about it?

@HG, Yeah, I figure, if I'm going to check out this CBD thing, I might as well go with something like this. People say you don't get high because there's no THC but every review describes some kind of "high". Either "relaxing" or "equalizing and calming of the psyche" or " just a relaxed calm sense of well being" and almost every review said it was incredible for pain relief.

I live with pain 24/7 from head to toe and, believe me, anything that would relieve my pain the way the reviews describe this CDB stuff would be the best pot high I have ever had. LOL

In line with the thread topic, I put a Med Seeds Continuum in the dirt today. SuzyQ (50:1) x Tocitonic (20:1).

I'll report back in about 4 months. LOL One thing about this hobby.... it teaches you patience. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am more interested in the high CBD, low/no THC for family and friends that are sensitive to THC.  LOL--for myself, I am happy with something that is 1:1--I do like my THC.  

Have you checked out hemp products?  From what I have read some of the hemp has  higher CBD levels with no THC.  You might want to check out that thread at ICMag about growing hemp in Oregon.  It had a lot of general info on hemp that I was not aware of.


----------



## 2RedEyes

I bought a gram of &#8220; Ringo&#8217;s Gift&#8221; a couple weeks ago, tested at 20:1. First roll I smoked half a joint and very little high but very relaxing. Not so great tasting though. Second joint got me a little high but not bad. I think I&#8217;d like to find something at about 5:1 and see how that is. I&#8217;m hoping that&#8217;ll be my Harlequin.


----------



## Hackerman

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Have you checked out hemp products?  From what I have read some of the hemp has  higher CBD levels with no THC.  You might want to check out that thread at ICMag about growing hemp in Oregon.  It had a lot of general info on hemp that I was not aware of.



OMG!! What an amazing thread. I have a couple more pages but what a great source. One thing that was discussed in that thread relating to early finishers was this post...

_ 	Quote:
 	 		 			 								Originally Posted by *Bradley_Danks* 
 				It always concerned me that  factors like root restriction, different mediums, nutrients, light  spectrum, environment, or other unknown factors could skew the results.   It will be real interesting to see if your results indoors parallels  your results outdoors this year!!  Good luck _

_Totally agree with all you wrote Bradley--the only true test will  happen in the field next season.  The first issue is (to me) the most  important, since root restriction plays such a critical role in the  flowering process.  I'm transplanting the test plants from 3 gallon pots  into 10 gallons to start, which I hope will reduce the impact of that  variable.  Time will tell!  
We believe in what we are doing enough to have planned the drying of 60 acres according to the photoperiod  sensitivity we ascribe to these lines and a colleague has committed to  150 acres for the same reason...definitely hope we are right!  Hell of  an experiment either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._ 

Am I to understand that root restriction has some effect on the duration of the flowering cycle? 

If so, can we shorten our flowering time with smaller pots. Do Hushpuppy's 1 gallon grows mature more quickly that the peeps growing in 5 gallon pots?

Great thread. Thanks for the tip HG.

Here's a link for anyone who's interested... https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=330712


----------



## Cascadia

I was working on a CBD/THC cross here myself, but I got into it with hemp seed suppliers that refused to sell me seeds knowing that I was crossing them with "marijuana" (oh my gawd! Not Mary Juana!). I decided that there was no point in trying to re-invent the wheel, so I searched for some landraces that already have high CBD to THC ratios, and located two sources of Lebanese landrace strain seeds originating from the Bekaa Valley area (RSC in the UK and Blue Hemp in Switzerland). I obtained several through friends in Europe and grew them here this year, and whallah! Far better then expected results. They make this weed into hashish in Lebanon, but the buds taste just fine as they are. Lemon and floral notes. They are also low odor growing outside. Also the high is mellow and... drumroll Anton.... it reduces my migraine headaches, and aborts the milder ones completely. No couch lock or narco sleepy result. Day weed. The seeds resulted in two phenos, as advertised, a sativa and an indica. They are both similar in high, but the sativa matured a month earlier than the indica phenos (great for avoiding early September rains in Oregon). I made two crosses, a sativa male with one sativa female and one indica female. Seed production was very good. 

BTW, I have tried a dozen or so CBD only and another half dozen CBD/THC crosses, and none of them come near the results of landrace Lebanese on migraines. For pain, yes, for migraines, no. I have severe back and neck pain, and I get migraines.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Aren't some of those hemp growers weird about "marijuana"?  It cracks me up.   Your experiments sound really interesting.  Curious how the sativa dominant matured earlier.  I think the future is going to see a lot more strains with high CBD content.  

Hackerman, that is a thread that I plan on reading again.  A lot of really cool info.  If I had 5 acres or so, I would give hemp a go.


----------



## Hackerman

Oh boy, Oh boy!!

I mean... Oh Girl, Oh girl (feminized seed) LOL 

View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Woo-hoo!  Sending Green Mojo your way!


----------



## Hackerman

I figured I had 10 of these seeds so I put 2 more in soil. A couple days later....

I just love watching them sprout from seed. Something different about it than watching a clone root. LOL

Hopefully, my mite problem will be over before I get these into cloning stage. 

View attachment cbd.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Well, she has come a long way since that last shot.

Very healthy. 2 phenos are very nice. The third is a little stretchy and thin.

I will use the best one for clones and I'll flower the other 2 with my next batch of lemon OG just to get a taste of what's to come.

Some time between now and then, I need to purchase/build a method of testing potency. All this CBD experimentation is for naught without a method to determine just how much CBD I am consuming. At this point, the only real affordable and still accurate method is Fourier Transform infrared spectroscopy (FTIR spectroscopy). Maybe Santa will bring me something. LOL

Anyway, a little update on the CBD plants. 

View attachment medtree-2.jpg


View attachment medtree-3.jpg


View attachment medtree-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes

Good lookin meds there Hack!


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful Hackerman, they look really nice.


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks, the LemonOG finally made it out of the solo cups and into nursery pots. I was running late on everything (as usual). I woke up with a miserable flu on Sunday I had a million things to do this week. Harvest the Cindy, kill mites, re-plant this, cure and jar that. 

What a week. LOL

Now, naturally, Mrs Hackerman has it too. 

Here's an update shot.

A couple weeks in the #1 nursery pots and I'll transplant again to a #3 pot and put them to flower.

That will give me 10 weeks to clone and veg the MedTree mother.

I have been reading more than a few posts that recommend early harvest of high CBD strains for maximum CBD. Up to 2 weeks earlier than higher THC strains.

Any comments on that from anyone? 

View attachment 12-16-2017.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking good Hackerman!

I have read/heard that too about harvesting earlier for higher CBD content, but I cannot remember where I read it.   If it is affordable, you could test 2 samples from the same plant harvested at different times.


----------



## Rosebud

I have not heard that, but I would still go by the trichomes unless someone can show me evidence of early cbd amounts. Wonder why that would be.
I have a friend that had a high thc plant bred to a high cbd and it tested NO CBD. Some ideas have been that it wasn't really a high cbd clone like she thought.  Has anyone heard of that?

Sorry you had the flu, we had it and it sucked.  Get well Mrs Hack.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Ive noticed that a lot of seed sites have stopped posting cbd %, there seems to be such variation from claimed %. Perhaps due to growing conditions. Ive also read many conflicting stories about harvesting early or late... lotta research needs to be done I suppose. Growers have been pushing up the thc for a lotta years but only somewhat recently have they been growing meds.


----------



## Hackerman

CBD being an early maturing cannabinoid makes sense from a logical point of view.

Equatorial cannabis is naturally higher in THC and lower in CBD than it's counterparts.... hemp, which is historically located in the Northern climates. In their natural habitat, the high cbd hemp of the Northern latitudes would definitely have to mature earlier to beat the Winter.

So, if Mother Nature does as she always does and makes her children all perfect... the high cbd plant we call hemp, placed here in the Nothern lats by Mother herself would be at it's peak much earlier than the equatorial stuff she placed in Mex and SA.

Make sense?


----------



## Hackerman

Well, these mothers got cloned and went into flower today. We should have our first taste by about March 1st.

I am going to let the Lemon OG go a couple more weeks in veg before I add them to the flower room.

So, the countdown begins. LOL

I am curious all about this CBD thing. And, now there are so many discoveries pertaining to the contents of a cannabis plant.

Here is a pretty recent chart showing all the stuff in a canna plant. Pretty neat. I guess we never gave much thought to the sugars and acids and proteins and enzymes. This is quite a chart....

http://thealchemistresource.thealchemistresource.com/p/normal-0-false-false-false_20.html

There has even been some talk about making a 'safe' cigarette from hemp.

I have 3 phenos going. Funny, one of them is a little stretchy and more like a hemp plant. In past, I may not have even cloned this one because of those undesirable traits. However, if I'm looking for higher CBD, I probably want a plant that display's hemp characteristics over the inbred short and compact plants that we have mostly sought for years. LMAO

Full circle.

Not even sure why I'm bothering. I should just pop over to Nebraska and pick some wild hemp. Stuff used to grow all over along the Blues River. We burned it in our campfires just for kicks. LOL Now, it's in demand.

Full circle.


----------



## Hackerman

Look at this ditchweed go..... LOL Stuff grows like wild hemp. LOL

Each 1 second frame is 1 day. So, you're seeing about 10 days. Not the first 10 days. Started about 1 week into flower. That thing stretched 2 feet in 10 days. LOL

The other plants (Lemon OG) look like they are standing still. LOL

The domes just came off the clones and they are looking nice.

I should have my first taste of the mothers about the first of March. I am going to harvest in 3 stages. 8 weeks, 9 weeks and 10 weeks. Then, I'll test each for potency and try to determine the best harvest time for the clones. The clone crop should yield about 2 pounds of 3 different phenos.

Better get the label maker out. Going to have to keep track of this stuff. LOL 

Here's a quick gif of the 10 days of Med Tree Continuum..... 

View attachment MedTree1.gif


----------



## umbra

awesome


----------



## Hackerman

Well, the Med Tree Continuum clones are 4 weeks old and got transplanted from their solo cups into #1 nursery pots. They grow up so quickly. LMAO 

View attachment Medtreeclones4weeks.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Not yet 4 weeks into flower and the colas are already developing nicely. This certainly is a robust strain.

(Just FYI, the 3 plants on the right are the Continuum. All the others are Lemon OG)

I can't seem to keep the leaves green. I often get some browning of fan leaves near the end but not at 4 weeks. I'm wondering if I should give it a shot of nitrogen. I'm afraid that will mess with the flowering enzymes that are all bubbly right now.

Certainly is a monster. I am going to have to flower the clones real early if I'm going to try to try to fit them all in my little 4x4 flower room.

I need a bigger room. LMAO 

View attachment 1-20-18.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I took some sample of the mothers today to run some CBD and THC tests and I was looking at the trics....

Wow, I have never seen trics like this. The heads are so silver it's almost like a mirror.

And, I don't think I am going to have to worry about when to harvest. They are already more than half cloudy and I am seeing more than a few early bird ambers already. We are 4 days away from 7 weeks.

Sure would be nice if they started going amber and I could harvest at 8 weeks.

I was worried about knowing when to harvest. People are saying early but, what is early. Looks like I won't have to worry about it.

I guess that makes sense. Whether the trics have mostly CBD in them or mostly THC in them or more terps and less of that, whatever.... in the end, when it gets ripe, it's probably going to darken up.

So, even if it is a high CBD, I still think it might  be right to wait for amber like we always do.

Time will tell. The tiny buds I removed from the bottom for testing look very nice and healthy.


----------



## umbra

Early is before they turn amber. Amber is the THC beginning to degrade


----------



## Hackerman

What if there's no THC?


----------



## umbra

There more than 20:1 CBD to THC, how much THC were you expecting, lol.


----------



## Hackerman

That's my point. I don't expect any. Well, not much.

So, if there's no THC, what is it that's turning amber?


----------



## umbra

The cbd


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

So, is amber a sign of degradation of all the cannabinoids?  Not just THC?


----------



## umbra

My understanding is, THC. It degrades into other cannabinoids which explains the difference in highs the longer you let it go. However, very little has been done with high CBD strains to say with any certainty what happens as you let it go further than just turning amber at 10% vs 60%. But I would expect any THC in such a strain would best be preserved by an early harvest.


----------



## Hackerman

The Hemp Goddess said:


> So, is amber a sign of degradation of all the cannabinoids?  Not just THC?



This is exactly what I was driving at. I must have a hard time expressing myself. LMAO

So, I'll know when the plant is mature..... regardless if it's a high cbd/low/thc/high this or low that. Whatever is in the resin glands is going to start turning amber when it starts to over mature..... right?

I usually harvest at first signs of amber. Not the few early birds that you always get. But, as soon as I see real amber trics, my plants come down.

I figure, why would you wait for a piece of fruit to rot before you picked it. LOL

And, if pot is anything like fruit, it will continue to ripen slightly after it's picked before it starts to rot. So, picking it just before amber would logically be the perfect time.

I'm pretty excited about smoking pot that doesn't get you high. Should be just like the '60s. I think I'm going to overdry it and press it into a brick with the stems and all just for old time's sake. LMAO


----------



## umbra

I would agree.


----------



## Rosebud

My 2 cents, is if it is indica dom cbd mix, you take to 30-40 % amber. If sativa, you take it cloudy.  
I must have been smoking better stuff than you in the 60's.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Hackerman

Ding ding ding.... we have a winner. LMAO We actually agree. LOL

Sorry if I am a little long winded and have trouble expressing what I want to say. Part of the illness, I guess. LOL

I am going to have to get some pictures of these trics to show you guys. Unbelievable beautiful silver color.


----------



## Hackerman

Rosebud said:


> I must have been smoking better stuff than you in the 60's.  :vap-Bong_smoker:



There's that 'hard to express myself' thing again. I was joking. Maybe my humor is too dry. Maybe I'm just not funny. LMAO


----------



## 2RedEyes

Rosebud said:


> My 2 cents, is if it is indica dom cbd mix, you take to 30-40 % amber. If sativa, you take it cloudy.
> I must have been smoking better stuff than you in the 60's.  :vap-Bong_smoker:



I just remember being able to smoke a joint down to the roach without losing my mind... nowadays Im done after 1 maybe 2 hits... maybe thats different pot, maybe thats outa practice or just old man syndrome....


----------



## Rosebud

HACKERMAN,  you are very funny, I seem to be getting lame. LOL  The pot in the sixties made you laugh a lot.


----------



## Hackerman

It wasn't the pot that made us laugh. We were 16. No spouse. no kids. no mortgage. no job. no nothing to be unhappy about. No wonder we laughed. LMAO

Today, post marriage, post divorce(s), post fired from job(s), post eviction, post life..... what's to laugh about? LMAO

I can hardly keep from crying.


----------



## Rosebud

What's to laugh about? we are old, we made it. who knew we would?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I agree with Rosebud.  What's to laugh about?  We made it through all that crap and are still kicking!  My kids are grown (actually my grandkids are grown), the house and cars are paid for, I don't have to get up every morning and head out to work, I can wake and bake any morning I want to, I can stay in sweats all day and I can have ice cream for dinner if that strikes my fancy.  My life is pretty much mine to do with as I like and part of that is making sure I laugh a lot and enjoy all the little pleasures that I didn't have time for when I was younger.


----------



## Hackerman

Hmmm? Looks suspiciously like spam. LMAO

I saw something a little weird today. The beautifil silver tric heads are starting to turn a little gray.

I wonder if this is the way CBD plants do it. Maybe the CBD is silver and the gray color is the CBD maturing (or, over maturing as it would likely be) instead of amber like THC.

Naaaa, couldn't be. I'm sure we would have heard about it before now. I'm not the first to grow a CBD strain. LOL

Still, they sure are pretty.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I smoked my first joint of CBD yesterday. Since I don't get high on THC, I was kind of expecting to get high from the CBD. LOL

I must admit, I did feel a little bit of a 'relaxing' feeling while I was smoking the joint. About half way though, I found myself in a little fog gazing at the wall. Just like I used to feel back in the old days when I smoked a whole joint and got high half way through. LOL

And, I did notice for the first time in 40 years that I wasn't clenching my teeth.

So, maybe there is something to it. I'll need to do more testing.

It didn't taste very good. LOL Not real bad. Just not real good. LOL Albeit, I just pulled it a few days ago and let it dry on the table. Not exactly a proper dry and cure. LOL


----------



## Rosebud

I had to laugh at the gritting your teeth, i do that all day on sativa's.  CBD does so much behind the scenes in helping your health.  That relaxing is a good thing. I am sure i told you my trainer's REM sleep was increased by 2 hours a night, she looks different since that happened. And she is a beautiful 26-year-old. Think what it could do to us. I love this thread, thanks hack.


----------



## Hackerman

I took a few samples of each pheno and ran some tests on them today. I was a little disappointed to see the amount of THC being as high as it was. I was hoping for as close to zero THC as I could get. Sounds so wrong to hope for no THC. LOL

Anyway, I am going to send some samples off to a lab. And, I also need to do my own TLC on it but based on the quick color tests, I would say the THC content is probably low to moderate. If I had to put a number on it, probably about 7% to 10%. I can't put a percent number on the CBD since I don't have a color scale for maximum CBD like I do THC but if I had to guess based on all the tests I have run and the transparency of the results, I would say the CBD content is moderate to heavy.

Since I am going to send this to a lab, I am going to guess so I can see if I am close.....

7% THC - 12% to 15% CBD

Just for shits and giggles, here are some shots of the tests. I'll try to describe the pics as best I can.

Pic one is the test results after 15 minutes. As you can see, all 3 phenos are just about the same with pheno 2 being a tiny bit the winner. Pheno 2 was also the frostiest plant so it makes sense.

In the background, you can see my baselines. On the left rear is a nice Landrace Afghan. Very high in THC and almost zero CBD. On the right rear is some stems from the pheno 3. This should show the lowest amounts of everything.


The second shot is the results of the THC test. The lightest on the far right is the stems which is probably 1 or 2%. Center is the Afghan at somewhere around 15% to 20% (so say the breeders). Far left is the Med Tree Continuum. Looks about half way between the 2. Perhaps a little more. Low, moderate and heavy is about all I get with these tests (for now).


Third shot is the CBD tests. Since I don't have a max color like the Afghan for a 'heavy' we can only look at transparency. Left is Afghan (0% or close) and the right is the Med Tree Continuum. Looks about half way, again. 

View attachment mtt-3.jpg


View attachment mtt-13.jpg


View attachment mtt-12.jpg


View attachment mtt-15.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Well, it looks like, "going to send these out to a lab" was easier said than done.

Apparently, the labs need to keep records and they can get in trouble for testing outside their state.

No big deal. I have the TLC which is pretty accurate and the spectrometers are already under $1000 and there is open source software specifically for cannabis.

Home testing at all levels is just around the corner. The big lab, the little dispensary, the dealer, the pusher, the user.... everyone will have a testing device of some kind. LOL

Pretty fun stuff, anyway.


----------



## Hackerman

I got my Thin Layer Chromatography supplies this week so I am hoping to verify the accuracy of some of the tests I have run. 

One thing I learned about high CBD is that an EARLY harvest is essential. Probably 6 weeks.

I was going to do an 8, 9 and 10 week harvest and as it turns out the plants were mature (some amber) at 8 weeks so I harvested all of it.

However, now, the big thing (for health) is CBG. CBG acid is the precursor to both THC and CBD so as more THC is produced, more CBG is used up (converted). The CBD also comes from the CBG so it's going to be touch and go trying to get the plants just when it has used some CBG for CBD production but has not used as much for THC production.

Since CBD content is bred into the strain, it seems logical enough that if you take it early (6 weeks) the CBG content will be high and the THC and CBD will be lower, albeit, from previous tests, about 50/50.

This should result is a 50/25/25 CBG/CBD/THC result.

Plus, the obvious advantage of harvesting so early in a perpetual setup.

So, I'll start TLC testing on these plants at about 4 weeks and hopefully I can watch the levels of each cannabanoid as they develop and result in a harvest that's high in CBG and CBD (75% of total) and low in THC (25% of total). So, if the plant was a 20% strain, it would be 15% CBG/CBD and 5% THC.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Where and how did you learn that harvesting early is essential?  I don't think that my plants will have enough buddage at 6 weeks to want to harvest them that early?


----------



## Hackerman

Early harvest is simply logical if you want a high CBG (at least as far as I have read and learned).

The CBGa is the precursor to both THCa and CBDa. So, the CBGa is there first. Then, enzymes in the plant begin to convert the CBGa into CBDa and THCa. So, as the weeks pass and more and more THCa and CBDa become apparent, logically, there will be less CBGa. And, everything I have read concurs with this.

So, as strange as it sounds, you want to harvest the plant BEFORE it starts the process of converting CBGa into THCa and CBDa. Or, at least, early in the process (if you want SOME CBDa and THCa in the mix).

As far as yield...If you look at those time lapse things I have done, the bids sure seem to stop growing the last couple weeks as we wait for maturity. I always heard that the buds really pack it on the last 2 weeks but the pictures don't lie. I don't think I'll be losing any yield by harvesting at 6 or even 7 instead of 8 or 9 like I usually do.

I'm going to go back and look at that time lapse thing again. Each step is a day so it's easy to see the last 10 or 15 days.


----------



## Hackerman

I went back and looked at that time lapse I most recently posted and the one before that. In both cases, the buds stopped growing 1 to 2 weeks before harvest. ????

HG, please tell me I'm crazy. This is one of those things I have said so long, I just always believed it (buds pack it on the last 2 weeks). LMAO Maybe I am missing something but those buds are most definitely as big as they are going to get long before 8 weeks. More like 6 weeks.

Take a look and tell me what you think. I know I have heard you say the same thing. Are we both crazy? Not that it helps but it better than being crazy alone. LMAO

On the most recent time lapse, it's easy to see the time frame because the 3 MedTree plants are harvested 13 days before the LemonOG and you can see there's almost no new growth on the Lemon OH after the MedTree harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What I have found is that the buds at 6 weeks may look good, but they are not dense.  I believe that last 2 weeks they add on a bunch of weight--bulking up, more than growing up or out.  I've got plants 4 weeks into 12/12 now--I will pay attention.  I guess that I need to read up on CBG.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, that makes sense. I'll watch this next crop as it passes 6 weeks and see what happens.

Now that I have my home TLC kit, I can accurately measure THC, CBD and CBG with just a small sample. I can pull a small bud and start testing at 5 weeks and keep a record of the amount of each cannabanoid as it increases/decreases until 8 weeks at harvest.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, these babies are 6 weeks old and you were right, HG. There is no way they are ready for harvest.

The trichs are ready. Almost none are clear. Almost all are cloudy and there are even a few stray ambers here and there.

However, the buds are just not filled out yet. Those pics are deceiving. They make it look like the buds have stopped but in reality, they are still filling out. 

I harvested the mothers at 8 weeks and they were ready.

I am taking samples today for testing. I'll take a sample every week and test them all for potency of CBD and THC. 

This is definitely not the nicest smelling pot I have ever grown. LOL Not even dank or skunk smelling. Just bad. LOL Taste isn't all that bad. Not great but not bad. Rosin taste is horrible.

I hope to make caps out of much of this. I made some experimentals yesterday but I can't try them for a couple days when I have time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Are you going to put bud in the caps?  My plants hit 6 weeks on Sunday.  The buds are still light and fluffy.


----------



## Hackerman

I wouldn't get any results from bud. I'll use rosin.

I made some Continuum caps yesterday but I have not tried them yet.

I take 1 gram of rosin and decarb it with 1/2 teaspoon of coconut oil. That makes about 4ml of a 50/50 mix. That will fill 4 caps and be .25 grams of rosin each.

Last time I did it this way, it was too weak and I had to take 3 caps. I made it the same this time just to compare my CBD resistance with my THC resistance. I would love to take just 1 cap. I hate taking pills.

In the future I may skip the oil. If you take the pill on a full stomach there should be no need to mix anything with the rosin.  

I bought the cutest little beaker set. 10ml, 20ml and 30ml. The 10ml beaker is perfect for making these tiny batches. They are Pyrex so they are oven usable.

My buds are nice and full. I can just tell they have more to go. And, since my last harvest (the mothers) tested at 1:1 after 8 weeks, I'm OK with 8 weeks. I imagine the only diff between 8 weeks and 6 weeks (besides size) would be some underdeveloped THC. I ASSume (from what little I have read) that the CBD is already mature.

I may chop a few days earlier. We'll see.

I smoked 5 joints of this with my morning coffee this morning and was asleep by Noon. Took a 3 hour nap. Guess it's more nighty night pot. LOL

Can't say it did anything medical for me. I'm still in pain from head to toe and I am depressed and cranky. Hoping the caps may do something.

Sure would be nice to have a single day of no pain. Been a looooong time. LOL


----------



## Hackerman

Here is a pic of mine at 6 weeks.

To be honest, these are closer than I thought. I am seeing more amber every day and I don't like it.

I am going to let them go another week and see how they look.

Man, that pheno 3 sure towers over the others.. doesn't it. 

View attachment 0320.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes

Good looking plants Hack, when you say 6 weeks, when do you start your count? When the seeds germinate, when you plant them in dirt, or when the emerge from your grow medium? Assuming seeds I guess instead of clones.


----------



## Hackerman

6 weeks from 12/12.

They were about 7 weeks old when I flowered them, so about 13 weeks now.


----------



## Hackerman

Something to think about regarding CBD....

When decarbing pot for edibles, maximizing for CBD is different than for THC. So far, best I have read is 290F for 60  to 90 minutes.

IMO that is going to kill about all of your THC. I am thinking it will convert to CBN.

240F for 40 minutes isn't converting much CBDa to CBD.

I am running some tests now to try to confirm.

Just something to think about if you want CBD edibles.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Hackerman said:


> Something to think about regarding CBD....
> 
> When decarbing pot for edibles, maximizing for CBD is different than for THC. So far, best I have read is 290F for 60  to 90 minutes.
> 
> IMO that is going to kill about all of your THC. I am thinking it will convert to CBN.
> 
> 240F for 40 minutes isn't converting much CBDa to CBD.
> 
> I am running some tests now to try to confirm.
> 
> Just something to think about if you want CBD edibles.



I definitely interested in your results...


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I must say, I am not only disappointed, I am shocked and amazed.

Both CBD and THC went up dramatically with both time and temperature.

I really have to wonder if these results are strain specific. I am going to run these exact same tests on Landrace Afghan and see if the THC responds the same way.

I expected the CBD to increase with time and temp based on what I've been reading. However, the results show it increases A LOT.

What surprised me was to see THC doing the same thing. There is considerable more THC on the 290F 120 minute samples than there is on the 240F for 40 minutes.

Both THC and CBD continued to increase with each sample.

I'll post a couple pictures but it's really hard for you to see the dramatic difference that I can see with my naked eye. The camera and lighting just don't capture the true color and gradient.

Pic 1 is the setup showing the time and temp of each dry sample.

Pic 2 is the extract. Amazing color change with time and temp change, Green to brown

Pic 3. Immediate results already show shocking results

Pic 4 and 5 just time passing.

6 and 7 pics are CBD in order of the samples.

8 and 9 are THC

I tried to get the pics to show the dramatic difference but it's so hard with the camera. 

So, I sure am hoping that this is strain specific because if it's not, I have been decarbing my pot wrong for 50 years....... LMAO And, so have most of you. LOL

290F for 2 HOURS!!!!!! Showing an increase in THC the entire way????

This has to be strain specific.

I am going to run the TLC tests tomorrow. We'll see if they concur. 

View attachment decarbtestsbd-1.jpg


View attachment decarbtestsbd-2.jpg


View attachment decarbtestsbd-3.jpg


View attachment decarbtestsbd-4.jpg


View attachment decarbtestsbd-5.jpg


View attachment decarbtestsbd-8 CBD.jpg


View attachment decarbtestsbd-9 CBD.jpg


View attachment decarbtestsbd-10 THC.jpg


View attachment decarbtestsbd-11 THC.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Well, here we are at 8 weeks. The pics don't look all that different but (as you said, HG) the density is way more than 2 weeks ago.

I ran some tests on some clippings and I have a nice 1:1 ratio so I am going to harvest this weekend. I do see a few stray ambers and I harvested the mothers at 8 weeks and was happy. 

View attachment 0329.jpg


View attachment 0318.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Man, is this stuff sticky. LOL Been harvesting for 2 days. 8 more plants to go, tomorrow.

The buds on the lower leaves are so covered with trichs, it's amazing. I put a bunch of popcorn in a paper grocery bag and it soaked through the bag.

I harvested the LED tent yesterday and about half of the HPS room today. The HPS absolutely KILLED the LED in terms of yield. I'll bet the colas under the HPS weigh, easily, twice as much as the LED colas.

And, the secondary buds on the LED are airy and small while the lower buds in the HPS room were a little more dense but, again, easily twice the size.

Granted, it's probably not a fair comparison between the KING X6 1800 watt with the 1000 watt HPS (although I have the HPS turned down to 700 watts).

Still, the HPS absolutely killed the LED.

I hate this LED. LMAO It bothers my eyes to be around it. After harvest I am re-modeling my grow rooms and this LED is back in the box. Maybe the one I'm building will be better. I really want to switch to LED. And, I will as soon as I find what I want. I just know that this isn't it.


----------



## Gorilla

Hackerman said:


> That's the nice thing about MP (and, someone else said it) there's no seed sales here so it's just someone's true opinion.


Thank you very much for posting this Hackerman! You taught me two things: First, now I know the exact strain I want (Sour Tsunami). Next, when you said,



“That's the nice thing about MP (and, someone else said it) there's no seed sales here so it's just someone's true opinion.”



I didn’t realize that until you said it, so its nice to know when you’re looking for a new strain to try!



My favourite seed bank “retired” and I’ve been trying different seed companies. Do you have any suggestions for the best seed company that sells Sour Tsunami? The last company I tried was a big disaster: half the seeds didn’t even sprout and of the ones that did, only 20% turned out to be female grown in ideal conditions. So now I avoid the, “Seed King” company like the plague!



The reason I’m looking for the perfect 1:1 THC/CBD strain is last year we bought an extraction machine to produce our own brand of CBD’s eventually. We expanded our non-licensed, non-regulated grow this summer to 5000 plants and for the last year we’ve been “playing” with our new extractor to get it just right. Not the extractor but our extracting skills! We’re a year-round grow split between greenhouses and indoor facilities for the winter so we’ve always got a good supply of Bud to play with to make pure CBD’s!



But after reading a few months ago in my research, that the most effective CBD’s come from strains with a 1:1 ratio, I’ve been looking for the perfect strain to achieve that, so thanks again Hackerman!



Once we’re extracting pure CBD’s and THC’s we are then planning on testing different ratios when adding them both back together again so we can tailor-make the perfect ratios for our individual customer needs.



When you’ve got a big operation like ours that is shunning government regulation and control, Black-Ops is essential so you don’t get caught! Efficiency and speed are essential, but to produce the highest quality Buds for mass production, a portion of which will run through our extractor, automated trimming machines are essential to achieve this speed and efficiency. When it comes to a quality trim that will leave our Buds with most of the crystals and resin on them intact, we’ve had numerous problems with all the machines that use blades—they’re just not gentle enough (despite what the marketing hype says) and end up stripping off those crystals and resins. Luckily for us, we found a new trimmer that doesn’t use blades, called a Toms Tumble Trimmer. It’s worked so well for us we now have 5 because they don’t break down or require regular extensive cleaning or maintenance and most importantly leave 99% of the crystals, resins and terpenes on the Buds for maximum potency—both for our dispensary sales and our new extractor!



Now I can’t wait to try out this new strain of Sour Tsunami! We’re planning on trying out our 1:1 strain for the first time after Christmas early in the new year and I’ll keep you posted on how it turns out. But as I said, all we have to do now is find the best seed company that sells this strain! If you have a recommendation for this Hackerman, it’ll be much appreciated!


----------



## umbra

https://www.oregoneliteseeds.com/product/med-tree-suzyq-bx2-12r/
I have no affiliation with the seed bank or the breeder, but … I know who has what you are looking for


----------



## Hackerman

I ran some TLC tests on this Continuum and all 3 pheno's were real close to 50/50. I believe the tests are posted here somewhere. I'll see if I can find them again.

Still, I think the only way to get a guaranteed true mix (whether it's 50/50. 100/0 or 0/100) is to grow the plant out, test it for the mix you want and clone from there. I doubt that seeds would have the genetic consistency required. Especially with CBD and CBG breeding being more recent (or at least popular).

But, I know zilch about that stuff so take it with a grain of salt.

EDIT: I can vouch for the seedbank and breeder that Umbra posted. They were good to me in terms of service, price and quality.


----------



## umbra

I am currently working with Valentine and doing crosses with other members here.


----------



## Tvoyamo420

Awesome


----------

